# 99436 and 99222



## cedwards (Sep 7, 2007)

Can you bill 99436 and 99222 on the same day?


----------



## jek521 (Sep 27, 2007)

We bill for CPT 99436 on the baby's account, in addition to the admit exam (99431 for a well baby or 99221-99223 for a sick baby).
Jen


----------



## mamacase1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm new to hospital charging for newborns. My doctor seen a newborn in the hospital 99460 and then the second day he did a circumcision. Do I charge just for the circumcison only on the second day or do I also bill for a follow up visit as well? Help


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 1, 2009)

*E/M bundled with procedure*

Unless you have a significant, separately identifiable E/M service the follow-up done on day 2 is bundled with the circumcision.  Code only for the procedure.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

